# 6,2 Millionen funktionale Analphabeten in Deutschland - hat unser Bildungssystem versagt?



## RyzA (7. Mai 2019)

Moin!


Die Politiker reden immer viel davon wie wichtig Bildung ist, aber meiner Meinung nach wird einfach nicht genug getan.

Hier mal erschreckende Zahlen: Analphabetismus: Millionen Deutsche koennen nicht lesen und schreiben | ZEIT ONLINE
6,2 Millionen Menschen haben starke Defizite beim Lesen und Schreiben, wovon die meisten Deutsch als Muttersprache haben.
Auch wenn sich die Zahlen gegenüber den Vorjahren verbessert haben, ist das immer noch viel zu viel.

Hat unser Bildungssystem da versagt?


----------



## Adi1 (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: 6,2 Millionen Analphabeten in Deutschland - hat unser Bildungssystem versagt?*

Nö, Smartphone und Co.,

ist halt die technisch beschleunigte Verblödung.


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: 6,2 Millionen Analphabeten in Deutschland - hat unser Bildungssystem versagt?*

Nein, die Ursachen fangen schon viel früher an. 
Handys tragen auch ihren Teil mit bei wenn Kinder damit zu früh in Kontakt kommen.

Wobei ich ja auch echte Analphabeten meine. Legasthenie ist nochmal was anderes.


----------



## blautemple (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: 6,2 Millionen Analphabeten in Deutschland - hat unser Bildungssystem versagt?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, Smartphone und Co.,
> 
> ist halt die technisch beschleunigte Verblödung.



Stimmt, deshalb gab es vor den Smartphones auch keine Analphabeten.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: 6,2 Millionen Analphabeten in Deutschland - hat unser Bildungssystem versagt?*

Es hat vor allem mit dem  (richtigen) Zugang zur Bildung zu tun.


----------



## Ash1983 (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: 6,2 Millionen Analphabeten in Deutschland - hat unser Bildungssystem versagt?*

Ich lehne mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und sage: Es könnte noch besser aussehen, wenn wir die Kinder in der Grundschule nicht erst 2 Jahre lang falsch schreiben lassen - das hat ja zum Glück jetzt ein Ende.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: 6,2 Millionen Analphabeten in Deutschland - hat unser Bildungssystem versagt?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Hat unser Bildungssystem da versagt?



Es wird zu wenig gelesen. Gerade in der Grundschule, wenn eben die grundlegenden Sachen gelehrt werden, sollte man darauf achten, dass die Kinder auch vernüftig lesen lernen.
Also lesen. Kinder lesen aus Büchern, die anderen hören zu. Jeder Tag kommt ein anderes Kind dran -- nach dem Zufallsprinzip, damit ein Kind nicht "plötzlich" krank wird.
So könnte man die Leseschwäche beseitigen.
Das gleiche könnte man mit Schreiben machen.


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: 6,2 Millionen Analphabeten in Deutschland - hat unser Bildungssystem versagt?*

Ich muß zugegeben das ich nie ein großer Buchleser war. Früher habe ich eher Sach-  und Naturbücher gelesen, da mußten aber immer Bilder mit bei sein.
Comics habe ich mir auch haufenweise reingezogen.
In der weiterführenden Schule mußten wir Bücher (Romane) lesen da habe ich mich eher durchgequält.
Dann als junger Erwachsener habe ich mir populärwissenschaftliche Bücher aus Bibliotheken ausgeliehen und immer Schrittweise gelesen. Die fand ich interessant.
Heutzutage lese ich immer Häppchenweise, auch bevorzugt mit Bildern zur Abwechslung. Z.B. wenn man desktopmäßig im Internet surft.  Viel Wikipedia.
Ganz lange Texte verleiten mich eher dazu irgendwann abzubrechen. Da fehlt die Ausdauer.
Aber ich will bald mal wieder anfangen ein Buch zu lesen. Man muß ja auch nicht 100 Seiten am Stück lesen und kann sich das beliebig einteilen.
Dennoch habe ich ein gutes Textverständnis und ich behaupte mal eine ganz gute Allgemeinbildung.
Aufsätze habe ich früher übrigens immer ganz gerne geschrieben (lieber als Diktate). Weil man da seiner Fantasie freien Lauf lassen konnte.
Aber das waren nicht viele Seiten.


----------



## INU.ID (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: 6,2 Millionen Analphabeten in Deutschland - hat unser Bildungssystem versagt?*

Wobei man sagen muß dass das aktuelle Schulsystem grundsätzlich - und auch schon sehr lange - "überholt" ist...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dqTTojTija8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iG9CE55wbtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_PsLRgEYf9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WE-zHN04tD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: 6,2 Millionen Analphabeten in Deutschland - hat unser Bildungssystem versagt?*

Richard David Precht ist super!

Ja in den Schulen sollte Kreativität mehr gefördert werden.
Die starren Strukturen sollten aufgelockert werden.
Und auch geguckt wem was liegt und in den Bereichen fördern.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: 6,2 Millionen Analphabeten in Deutschland - hat unser Bildungssystem versagt?*

Die Leute haben es halt dann im Alltag und auf der Arbeit sehr schwer. 

Wobei heute über Sprachprogramme wie von Nuance auch ein Diktieren von Texten am PC möglich ist.


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: 6,2 Millionen Analphabeten in Deutschland - hat unser Bildungssystem versagt?*

Und noch zum  Schulsystem: auch wenn "Hauswirtschaft" nicht mit Analphabeten zu tun hat.
Ich bin dafür das als Pflichtfach für jede Schule einzuführen. Dazu gehört ja auch nicht nur Hausarbeit wie kochen, putzen, Wäsche oder Bügeln. Sonden auch bewußt einkaufen und mit Geld umgehen.
Sowas ist für das weitere Leben meiner Meinung nach sehr wichtig.
Unverständlich ist für mich dagegen das wir damals auf der Realschule als Jungen Textilunterricht machen mußte. Häkeln, stricken usw. 
98% der Jungen hatten daran kein Interesse.
Zum Glück hatte wir das später nicht mehr und andere Fächer wie "Informatik" oder "Sowi".


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: 6,2 Millionen Analphabeten in Deutschland - hat unser Bildungssystem versagt?*

Wenn ich mich an so was wie den Textilunterricht in der Grundschule zurück erinnere, dann fällt mir höchstens ein, wie wir Dreikäsehochs mit Begeisterung immer am Uhu Klebstoff aus der Tube kommend schnüffelten ... Wir Jungs mehr als die Mädchen, die waren halt schon immer vernünftiger.


----------



## Kindercola (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: 6,2 Millionen Analphabeten in Deutschland - hat unser Bildungssystem versagt?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Leute haben es halt dann im Alltag und auf der Arbeit sehr schwer.
> 
> Wobei heute über Sprachprogramme wie von Nuance auch ein Diktieren von Texten am PC möglich ist.



Ich kann es mir gar nicht vorstellen das mir beide Fähigkeiten fehlen oder nur sehr eingeschränkt nutzbar sind. Wenn man mal darüber nachdenkt, wieviel man am Tag schreibt, liest etc... ist doch irre wie Analphabeten durch den Tag kommen


----------



## taks (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: 6,2 Millionen Analphabeten in Deutschland - hat unser Bildungssystem versagt?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Unverständlich ist für mich dagegen das wir damals auf der Realschule als Jungen Textilunterricht machen mußte. Häkeln, stricken usw.
> 98% der Jungen hatten daran kein Interesse.


Dafür kann ich Heute meine Kleidung selbst flicken. Also umsonst war es nicht


----------



## Adi1 (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: 6,2 Millionen Analphabeten in Deutschland - hat unser Bildungssystem versagt?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Stimmt, deshalb gab es vor den Smartphones auch keine Analphabeten.



Sicherlich, aber weniger. 

Lesen und Schreiben gehört zusammen,
wenn man jetzt nur Lesen würde,
verkümmert halt die Fähigkeit, Schreiben zu können, und umgekehrt.

Das hängt sicherlich damit zusammen,
dass beide Fähigkeiten von der gleichen Hirnhälfte gesteuert werden. 
Man schaue mal auf Neuronales Netz – Wikipedia.

Ich sehe doch jeden Tag auf Arbeit,
welche Auswirkungen solch ein Ungleichgewicht 
bereits jetzt schon verursacht.

Wir bekommen Mails, da müssen wir erst mal zurückrufen,
um überhaupt mal den Sachverstand zu begreifen.


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: 6,2 Millionen Analphabeten in Deutschland - hat unser Bildungssystem versagt?*

Früher hatte viele Menschen überhaupt keinen Zugang zu Bildung. Auch in vielen armen Ländern heutzutage.
Und deswegen können die nicht lesen und schreiben.
In Deutschland kann ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen, warum es heutzutage noch Analphabeten gibt.
Es gilt ja die Schulpflicht für alle.


----------



## RtZk (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: 6,2 Millionen Analphabeten in Deutschland - hat unser Bildungssystem versagt?*

Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, dass diese Studie stimmt. 
7,3%? Dann müsste jede Person hier einige Personen kennen auf die es zutrifft, von so einer Person habe ich aber noch nie gehört,  außer natürlich von Personen mit Rechtschreibschwäche usw. , was hier aber definitiv nicht mit rein fallen würde. 
Eventuell liegt es aber auch an kruden Definitionen ab wann eine Person angeblich nicht richtig schreiben und lesen kann.


----------



## Poulton (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: 6,2 Millionen Analphabeten in Deutschland - hat unser Bildungssystem versagt?*

Man sollte im Titel das Wörtchen "Funktionale" ergänzen.

LEO 2018: Zahl der Menschen mit Lese- und Schreibschwierigkeiten geht deutlich zurueck - Alpha-Dekade
http://www.mein-schlüssel-zur-welt.de/de/wissenswertes-1698.html
http://www.mein-schlüssel-zur-welt.de/de/alphadekade-1704.html



RtZk schrieb:


> Eventuell liegt es aber auch an kruden Definitionen ab wann eine Person angeblich nicht richtig schreiben und lesen kann.


Oder am eigenen sozialen Umfeld, wo man arbeitet, etc. Mir sind in meinem Leben schon mehr als genug begegnet und wenn ich die Beiträge mancher Person hier im Forum lese, dann würde ich auch auf funktionalen Analphabetismus tippen.


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: 6,2 Millionen Analphabeten in Deutschland - hat unser Bildungssystem versagt?*

"Funktional" oder "Funktionell" ?

In deinem zweiten Link steht "Funktional".


----------



## Poulton (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: 6,2 Millionen Analphabeten in Deutschland - hat unser Bildungssystem versagt?*

Funktional natürlich.


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2019)

Ok. Ich habe das mal ergänzt.
Ist nämlich wichtig der Unterschied. Weil es auch Menschen gibt die gar nicht lesen und schreiben  können.

Apropos lesen: ich habe mir gerade von Richard David Precht ein Buch bestellt. "Wer bin ich und wenn ja, wieviele? Will auch mal wieder was gedrucktes in der Hand halten und lesen.
Dann teile ich mir das beliebig ein... sind ja auch nicht soviele Seiten. Das ist  im Taschenbuchformat.
Außerdem will ich mir von Andrea Wulf noch ihr Buch über Alexander von Humboldt holen.
Und mal gucken vielleicht... einen SciFi Roman von Frank Schätzung irgendwann.

Richard David Precht ist übrigens auch Schirmherr von "Mentor": MENTOR - Die Leselernhelfer Hannover e.V.
hatte ich eben bei Wikipedia gelesen.


----------



## Bongripper666 (9. Mai 2019)

Ich würde es nicht direkt "Versagen" nennen, sondern wir machen aus unseren Mitteln viel zu wenig. Vor allem durch das Setzen falscher Schwerpunkte.


----------



## Poulton (9. Mai 2019)

6,2 Millionen sind zwar noch viel zu viele, aber angesichts der Entwicklung, auf die ich oben schon verlinkt habe,


> Der Anteil Erwachsener in Deutschland, die Schwierigkeiten beim Lesen  und Schreiben haben, hat sich seit 2011 von 7,5 Millionen auf 6,2  Millionen verringert. Das zeigt die neue Grundbildungsstudie LEO 2018,  die auf der Jahreskonferenz der AlphaDekade vorgestellt wird. [...]
> 
> LEO 2018: Zahl der Menschen mit Lese- und Schreibschwierigkeiten geht deutlich zurueck - Alpha-Dekade


hat sich schon etwas getan.


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2019)

Das hatte ich ja Anfangs auch erwähnt. Sind aber immer noch viel zu viele.
Gerade in einen solch modernen Land, was sich Bildung ganz oben auf die Fahne schreibt.


----------



## CPFUUU (10. Mai 2019)

Es ist doch wohl klar welche ethnische Zugehörigkeit diese Leute haben.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das hatte ich ja Anfangs auch erwähnt. Sind aber immer noch viel zu viele.
> Gerade in einen solch modernen Land, was sich Bildung ganz oben auf die Fahne schreibt.



Unter Bildung, verstehe ich aber auch den Willen gebildet werden zu Wollen. 

Viele haben doch gar keinen Bock drauf drauf..


----------



## Ash1983 (10. Mai 2019)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Es ist doch wohl klar welche ethnische Zugehörigkeit diese Leute haben.


Fehlende Satzzeichen Ihrerseits weisen daraufhin, dass Sie an jemand anderen denken als ich.

Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Mai 2019)

Manche sagen meine Handschrift sei nur schwer lesbar, das stimmt auch, ich schreibe zu wenig von Hand weder Privat noch Beruflich. Früher war das anders und meine Handschrift war deutlich besser, dafür aber nicht das tippen auf der Tastatur, das hat sich dafür gebessert. 

@Topic, Die Kids schreiben zu wenig von Hand und lernen nie wirklich lesen und schreiben, ich musste in der Schule viel Schreiben und konnte Seitenweise Problemlos schreiben, Heutzutage schmerzt meine Hand bei einer halben Seite!  Lesern und Schreiben ist lernbar, nur müssen die Lehrer es richtig beibringen und die Schüler müssen es kapieren und wissen wie es man alle Buchstaben von Hand schreibt. Beim Lesen reicht es doch wenn man die Schüler alss Hausaufgabe aufträgt ein bestimmtes Buch zu lesen und dann darüber eine Zusammenfassung zu schreiben, musste ich früher oft.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (10. Mai 2019)

... _Beitrag wird überarbeitet..._


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2019)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Es ist doch wohl klar welche ethnische Zugehörigkeit diese Leute haben.


Laut der Studie hat mehr als die Hälfte Deutsch als Muttersprache. 47,4% haben Migrationshintergrund.


----------



## CPFUUU (11. Mai 2019)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Fehlende Satzzeichen Ihrerseits weisen daraufhin, dass Sie an jemand anderen denken als ich.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk



Ooh der Satzzeichen Profi, damit hast du bestimmt schon früher die Mitschüler dazu gebracht dich zu verdreschen. Aber egal denn Deutsch spricht am Ende des Jahrhunderts eh keiner mehr.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Laut der Studie hat mehr als die Hälfte Deutsch als Muttersprache. 47,4% haben Migrationshintergrund.



Wenn wir davon ausgehen das jede Studie aus Gründen frisiert ist, dann sind es wohl eher so 98%.


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2019)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Ooh der Satzzeichen Profi, damit hast du bestimmt schon früher die Mitschüler dazu gebracht dich zu verdreschen. Aber egal denn Deutsch spricht am Ende des Jahrhunderts eh keiner mehr.



Keine Sorge, rund 100 Millionen Menschen haben Deutsch als Muttersprache. Da werden auch in 80 Jahren noch ein paar übrig bleiben.


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2019)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Wenn wir davon ausgehen das jede Studie aus Gründen frisiert ist, dann sind es wohl eher so 98%.


Was nur eine haltlose Behauptung deinerseits ist.


----------



## CPFUUU (11. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, rund 100 Millionen Menschen haben Deutsch als Muttersprache. Da werden auch in 80 Jahren noch ein paar übrig bleiben.



Wir wollen doch nicht gleich vom schlimmsten ausgehen.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Was nur eine haltlose Behauptung deinerseits ist.



Man brauchst kein Deutsch um Sozialkohle zu kassieren.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Mai 2019)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Wenn wir davon ausgehen das jede Studie aus Gründen frisiert ist, dann sind es wohl eher so 98%.



Alle ******** außer Mutti und du bist der einzige, der den Durchblick hat. Schon klar. Bitte gehen Sie weiter, es gibt hier nichts zu sehen!


----------



## Poulton (11. Mai 2019)

Wundern tut mich hier so langsam nichts mehr. Ich erinnere mich an den nicht mehr zugänglichen Fred zur Soko Chemnitz,  wo sinngemäß von "_Rassenschande_" und "_schützt deutsches Blut!_"  fabuliert und fröhlich ein "Holocaustzweifler" verlinkt und geliked  wurde. Aber Rechtsextrem wollen diese Personen natürlich nicht sein...


----------



## CPFUUU (11. Mai 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Alle ******** außer Mutti und du bist der einzige, der den Durchblick hat. Schon klar. Bitte gehen Sie weiter, es gibt hier nichts zu sehen!



Doch hier gibt's zu hauf den modernen deutschen Steuersklaven zu sehen mit seiner verweiberten Attitüde. Das muss ich mir immer mal wieder ansehen und ein bischen nachtreten.


----------



## Poulton (11. Mai 2019)

meddl!

Hört auf den Westentaschenlord, die haud ist kein Organ, sonst schmeißd er die Brügel raus


----------



## iGameKudan (11. Mai 2019)

Naja, wen wundert es, das Schulsystem wird ja immer mehr kaputt gemacht. Gerade mit dem Abschaffen von Sonder- und Hauptschulen hat man sich keinen Gefallen getan. 
Das hat nichts mit Integration zu tun, sondern mit Geld sparen. Auf Sonderschulen hat man wenigstens entsprechendes Personal gehabt, was im Umgang mit besonderen Schülern geübt war. Man hatte dort Mittel, solchen Schülern vielleicht auf "kreative" Art und Weise noch Möglichkeiten zu eröffnen. 
Gleiches mit den Hauptschulen.

Stattdessen hat man Real-, Haupt- und Sonderschüler in einen Topf geworfen - und die Schwächeren bremsen das Lerntempo der stärkeren Schüler logischerweise extrem aus. Man hat Lehrer mit Problemen konfrontiert, mit denen die überhaupt keine Erfahrung haben.
Natürlich hat man sich das bei der gymnasialen Schulform nicht getraut und priviligiert das Gymnasium weiterhin - nicht nur finanziell. 

Dann wird man mit immer mehr Schulfächern in immer weniger Zeit zugebombt. Und die zunehmende Migration sowie die Problematik dass zuhause zunehmend nicht Deutsch geredet wird (es gibt Schulen hier in Berlin, da sprechen nicht mal 5% der Schüler Zuhause Deutsch...) tun ihr Übriges. Es wird für die Schulen halt zunhemend unmöglich, Fehler der Elternhäuser korrigieren zu können... 

Man kann es natürlich schön auf Smartphone, Tablet, PC und Internet schieben. Das ist nur nicht der Grund. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Laut der Studie hat mehr als die Hälfte Deutsch als Muttersprache. 47,4% haben Migrationshintergrund.


Äh, auch wenn ich Pauschalisierungen gerade in der Angelegenheit nicht gutheiße - aber betrachte bitte dann auch den Bevölkerungsanteil zwischen deutschen Muttersprachlern und solchen mit Migrationshintergrund.
Das Problem potenziert sich ja mit der Zeit. Wenn die Eltern oft nicht richtig Deutsch können, siehts mit dem Nachwuchs auch nicht so dolle aus.

Da mache ich den Kindern nicht wirklich einen Vorwurf, das ist Normal. Das Problem sind eher die Eltern... Und ja, zunehmend auch in deutschsprachigen Familien.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Mai 2019)

Salve,

meiner persönlichen Meinung nach, liegt und lag das schon immer am Elternhaus und deren Förderung, ausgenommen schlechte Gene oder Krankheit.
Ich bin schon in Haushalten (bildungsfern) mit Kindern gewesen, wo es kein einziges Buch gab, nicht mal einen Comic.

Wenn man das ändern will, geht das nur über Zwang, mit Ganztagsschule, sowie Sport, musikalischer und künstlerischer Erziehung etc. Ich habe diese Theorie schon mit 19 Lebensjahren vertreten, allerdings nähert sich das dann, natürlich ohne politischen Hintergrund oder Einflussnahme, vom Zwang her gesehen, dem 3. Reich oder der DDR an.
Nach meiner festen Überzeugung kann man dem nur Herr werden, in dem alle Kinder, aber hier vorwiegend Kinder aus bildungsfernem Elternhaus, so wenig Zeit zu Hause verbringen wie möglich, um woanders (öffentlich) gefördert zu werden.

Ist harter Tobak, aber ich sehe es so!


----------



## Two-Face (11. Mai 2019)

Also da muss man aber schon verdammt schlechte Gene haben, wenn man nicht dazu imstande ist, Lesen und Schreiben zu lernen.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Mai 2019)

Ich habe da keine Statistik zu, aber es gab ja schon immer Förderschulen, die auch IQ Ermittlung nach verschiedenen Methoden durchgefüht haben und ein sehr kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung fällt da durchs Raster, man spricht von einer Lernbehinderung von 70-84 (100 ist der Durchschnitt). Diese Aussage und auch die Methoden sind garantiert nicht seelig machend, aber es gibt Leute mit eben gesagten schlechten Genen, die eine leichte, mittlere oder schwere Lernbehinderung, durch eben solche Gene haben.

Edit: Oder andere Dinge, die durch "verschulden" oder auch nicht verschulden der Mutter in der Schwangerschaft schief gelaufen sind.

Rauchen, Trinken und vor allen dingen Drogenkonsum, können natürlich während der Schwangerschaft, auf das spätere Lernverhalten/Lernfähigkeit Einfluss nehmen.


----------



## Poulton (11. Mai 2019)

Gene eigentlich nur bei Erbkrankheiten. Ansonsten Alkohol-, Tabak- und Drogenkonsum während der Schwangerschaft, Trisomie 21, Umweltgifte, etc.

Bzgl. Umweltgifte: Man schaue sich z.B. nur an, wie lange Blei Kraftstoffen zugegeben wurde.
Umweltgifte - Blei im Blut macht Kinder aggressiv (Archiv)


----------



## Don-71 (11. Mai 2019)

Ich habe es zu spät ergänzt, aber es gibt wohl wirklich auch Leute, die sind von Natur aus, weniger begabt, ohne das in der Schwangerschaft wohl etwas "schief" gelaufen ist, das ist aber wie gesagt sehr selten.


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Äh, auch wenn ich Pauschalisierungen gerade in der Angelegenheit nicht gutheiße - aber betrachte bitte dann auch den Bevölkerungsanteil zwischen deutschen Muttersprachlern und solchen mit Migrationshintergrund.
> Das Problem potenziert sich ja mit der Zeit. Wenn die Eltern oft nicht richtig Deutsch können, siehts mit dem Nachwuchs auch nicht so dolle aus.


Das wurde in der Studie bereits berücksichtigt. Knapp mehr als die Hälfte sind Muttersprachler. Demnach etwas weniger Emigranten.

Man muß auch nicht so tun als wäre das ein Ausländerproblem im Allgemeinen.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das wurde in der Studie bereits berücksichtigt. Knapp mehr als die Hälfte sind Muttersprachler. Demnach etwas weniger Emigranten.


In der Quelle ist leider nicht die Studie oder eine Zusammenfassung verlinkt - ich wollte eher darauf hinaus, dass wohl kaum ganze 47,4% aller hier lebenden Menschen nicht deutsche Muttersprachler sind. 
Ich halte es schon für rein logisch, dass der Anteil an Leuten mit Migrationshintergrund und mit Problemen bei der deutschen Sprache höher ist wie bei deutschen Muttersprachlern (weil Menschen ohne Deutsch als Muttersprache definitiv deutlich in der Unterzahl sein dürften (laut Wikipedia sprechen hierzulande ca. 76 Millionen bzw. ca. 90% der Menschen Deutsch als Muttersprache) dennoch aber fast die Hälfte der Problemfälle ausmachen).

 Gewiss, es ist jetzt nichts Schlimmes oder Unnormales, ich hätte wohl auch ähnliche Probleme wie z.B. mit Englisch - ich halte es schon fast für ein Talent, eine zweite Sprache richtig gut zu verstehen und auch sprechen/schreiben zu können. 
Ist jetzt natürlich die Frage, ab wann man von Analphabetismus spricht. Für den Alltag und Beruf tuns meine Englischkenntnisse völlig, aber würde ich in ein entsprechendes Land ziehen, hätte ich wohl im Alltag echte Probleme. 

Genau an der Stelle sehe ich das Problem: Genauso wenig wie ich in der Lage bin fließend Englisch zu sprechen und auch lange, komplizierte Texte perfekt zu verstehen erwarte ich von Leuten ohne Deutsch als Muttersprache, fließendes perfektes Deutsch sprechen/lesen/schreiben zu können. Aber die Bewältigung des Alltags in der üblichen Landessprache wo man lebt sollte möglich sein, weil das in vielerlei Hinsicht eine Grundvoraussetzung für Teilhabe an der Gesellschaft ist. Knappe drei Millionen Menschen, bei denen die Integration alleine schon an der Sprache scheitern könnte, sind ein echtes Problem - und denen muss geholfen werden.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Mai 2019)

Ich glaube hier wird etwas missverstanden!
Funktionales Analphabetum bedeutet in KEINER Sprache wirklich lesen und schreiben zu können, das hat rein gar nichts mit der Muttersprache zu tun oder mit der deutschen Sprache!
Wenn Jemand eine Sprache beherrscht und darin lesen und schreiben kann, kann man ihn unmöglich als Analphabeten oder funktionalen Analphabeten bezeichnen.

Wenn du mich morgen in Russland oder irgendwo in Arabien aussetzen würdest, bin ich dort vollkommen aufgeschmissen, da ich weder kyrillische noch arabische Schriftzeichen beherrsche, deshalb bin ich wie du dich anhand meiner Posts, selber überzeugen kannst, kein Analphabet oder funktionaler Analphabet.


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> In der Quelle ist leider nicht die Studie oder eine Zusammenfassung verlinkt - ich wollte eher darauf hinaus, dass wohl kaum ganze 47,4% aller hier lebenden Menschen nicht deutsche Muttersprachler sind.
> Ich halte es schon für rein logisch, dass der Anteil an Leuten mit Migrationshintergrund und mit Problemen bei der deutschen Sprache höher ist wie bei deutschen Muttersprachlern (weil Menschen ohne Deutsch als Muttersprache definitiv deutlich in der Unterzahl sein dürften (laut Wikipedia sprechen hierzulande ca. 76 Millionen bzw. ca. 90% der Menschen Deutsch als Muttersprache) dennoch aber fast die Hälfte der Problemfälle ausmachen).


Bei Migranten ist der Anteil absolut natürlich höher. 



> Gewiss, es ist jetzt nichts Schlimmes oder Unnormales, ich hätte wohl auch ähnliche Probleme wie z.B. mit Englisch - ich halte es schon fast für ein Talent, eine zweite Sprache richtig gut zu verstehen und auch sprechen/schreiben zu können.
> Ist jetzt natürlich die Frage, ab wann man von Analphabetismus spricht. Für den Alltag und Beruf tuns meine Englischkenntnisse völlig, aber würde ich in ein entsprechendes Land ziehen, hätte ich wohl im Alltag echte Probleme.
> 
> Genau an der Stelle sehe ich das Problem: Genauso wenig wie ich in der Lage bin fließend Englisch zu sprechen und auch lange, komplizierte Texte perfekt zu verstehen erwarte ich von Leuten ohne Deutsch als Muttersprache, fließendes perfektes Deutsch sprechen/lesen/schreiben zu können. Aber die Bewältigung des Alltags in der üblichen Landessprache wo man lebt sollte möglich sein, weil das in vielerlei Hinsicht eine Grundvoraussetzung für Teilhabe an der Gesellschaft ist. Knappe drei Millionen Menschen, bei denen die Integration alleine schon an der Sprache scheitern könnte, sind ein echtes Problem - und denen muss geholfen werden.


Deswegen würde ich auch nur auswandern wenn ich die dortige Muttersprache gut-sehr gut beherrsche. Es sei denn man ist wirklich gezwungen auszuwandern oder zu fliehen.
Dann muß man die Sprache dort lernen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier wird etwas missverstanden!
> Funktionales Analphabetum bedeutet in KEINER Sprache wirklich lesen und schreiben zu können, das hat rein gar nichts mit der Muttersprache zu tun oder mit der deutschen Sprache!


Bei Wikipedia steht auch


> Auch in vielen Industrieländern gibt es sogenannte funktionale Analphabeten, obwohl diese den Besuch eines allgemein zugänglichen Bildungssystems vorweisen können, die dort mehr oder minder mangelhaft erlernten Fähigkeiten aber zwischenzeitlich wieder teilweise oder vollständig verlernt haben.


Quelle: Analphabetismus – Wikipedia

Ich denke manchmal läßt es sich auch schwer von der Legasthenie abgrenzen, bzw es können geistige Defizite dafür verantwortlich sein.
Wobei Legastheniker ja keine verminderte Intelligenz haben und in anderen Bereichen sehr gut sein können.
Oder sogar ihre Defizite irgendwann überwinden können.

Ein reiner Analphabetismus ist auf jeden Fall vom nicht erlernen der schriftlichen (Muttersprache) abhängig. Und tritt vermehrt in 3. Welt Ländern auf.


> Wenn du mich morgen in Russland oder irgendwo in Arabien aussetzen würdest, bin ich dort vollkommen aufgeschmissen, da ich weder kyrillische noch arabische Schriftzeichen beherrsche, deshalb bin ich wie du dich anhand meiner Posts, selber überzeugen kannst, kein Analphabet oder funktionaler Analphabet.


Dabei ergeht es mir genauso.

Ich kann eigentlich auch nur noch mittelmäßiges Schulenglisch. Wobei ich Texte sinngemäß eher übersetzen/verstehen kann als hören/sprechen. Da  mir schlicht die Übung fehlt.
Früher stand ich mal in der Schule 1-2 in Englisch.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wenn die Eltern oft nicht richtig Deutsch können, siehts mit dem Nachwuchs auch nicht so dolle aus.



Die Kinder lernen Deutsch aber auf natürlichem Wege -- in der Schule, durch soziale Kontakte.
Wenn du den Kindern das verwehrst, werden sie natürlich auch kein Deutsch lernen und bleiben auf dem Niveau der Eltern.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (14. Mai 2019)

Weniger Geld für Bildung

In Zeiten knapperer Kassen muss man halt die richtigen Prioritäten setzen und ein verblödetes Volk lässt sich auch viel einfacher regieren.
Freundschaft!


----------



## Rage1988 (14. Mai 2019)

Ich habe die vorherigen Beiträge nicht gelesen und beziehe mich jetzt nur auf das Thema "6,2 Millionen funktionale Analphabeten in Deutschland - hat unser Bildungssystem versagt? "

Meine Antwort: Ja

Alleine schon die Kinder in der Weise zu lehren, dass sie alles so schreiben sollen, wie sie es sprechen, ist dafür mit verantwortlich.
Ich kenne einige Kinder, die so unterrichtet wurden und die selbst in den höheren Klassen immer noch nicht richtig schreiben können.
Wie auch, wenn sie ja beigebracht bekommen haben, einfach so zu schreiben, wie sie denken.

Ich weiß nicht, was an dem Unterricht, der jahrzehntelang funktioniert hat, auf einmal so falsch war.

Neben dem Bildungssystem gibt es aber auch weitere Gründe. Die Kinder kommen ja heutzutage bereits mit 3 Jahren in Berührung mit Medien und werden teilweise einfach vor den Tablets oder TVs geparkt.
Später kommen dann noch Dinge dazu wie Whatsapp und Co, wodurch die Sprache ja auch extrem gekürzt wird.
Wenn man mal Jugendliche belauscht, bekommt man das kalte Grausen. "Ey gehen wir später Pizza" "Komm lass uns Kino"...
Jugendsprache gab es früher auch schon. Da wurden aber oft neue Wörter erfunden und nicht weggelassen.


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Neben dem Bildungssystem gibt es aber auch weitere Gründe. Die Kinder kommen ja heutzutage bereits mit 3 Jahren in Berührung mit Medien und werden teilweise einfach vor den Tablets oder TVs geparkt.
> Später kommen dann noch Dinge dazu wie Whatsapp und Co, wodurch die Sprache ja auch extrem gekürzt wird.
> Wenn man mal Jugendliche belauscht, bekommt man das kalte Grausen. "Ey gehen wir später Pizza" "Komm lass uns Kino"...
> Jugendsprache gab es früher auch schon. Da wurden aber oft neue Wörter erfunden und nicht weggelassen.


Naja, auch zu meiner Zeit (frühe 90´er Jahre) gab es  den "Ey, voll krass Alter!" Jugendslang .  Da gab es noch gar kein Internet und Whatsapp.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. Mai 2019)

Die Entwicklung zeigt, dass die Menschen versagen und nicht das Bildungssystem. 

Das wir in Europa einen gewissen Luxus erleben, wohingegen es in anderen Regionen ums Überleben geht sollte ja bekannt sein. Die damit einhergehende Verblödung ist vorprogrammiert, denn die Made im Speck hat nur gelernt zu konsumieren.


----------



## DarkWing13 (16. Mai 2019)

Glaube keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst... 

Wenn es nämlich immer noch so gemacht wird bei der Erhebung wie in der Vergangenheit, dann zählt auch der zu den Analphabeten, der keine Grundrechenarten beherrscht...richtig gehört, so ist das in Deutschland...
Du kannst noch so gut fließend deutsch sprechen, wenn du nicht 2 und 2 zusammen zählen kannst, biste ein Analphabet! 

mfg


----------



## RyzA (16. Mai 2019)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Wenn es nämlich immer noch so gemacht wird bei der Erhebung wie in der Vergangenheit, dann zählt auch der zu den Analphabeten, der keine Grundrechenarten beherrscht...richtig gehört, so ist das in Deutschland...
> Du kannst noch so gut fließend deutsch sprechen, wenn du nicht 2 und 2 zusammen zählen kannst, biste ein Analphabet!
> 
> mfg


Ist 2+2 nicht 5?

Spaß beiseite. Das ist mir neu!


----------

